# My dog is trying to "bury" our new baby



## Gabby

Anyone run into this? We just brought our new baby girl home 4 days ago and Caya is adjusting quite well to the change. (well, perhaps a little bitter about not being the center of attention anymore)

We've noticed that when we are all on the bed, Caya tries to fake bury our baby like she was a tasty treat to save for later. Has anyone ever experienced this? Is this a good thing? Is Caya just not ready for the adjustment and trying to store our baby away for later?


----------



## trueblue

Hmmm....sorry. I've never seen this before...not sure what that's all about. Would love to see video though. Sounds very interesting.


----------



## SMARTY

Congratulations on the new baby. 

Several months ago there was a horrible incident in our town where a loving family pet bite a newborn on the head, the child died. My trainer was interviewed by the media to comment on the dog and he said no dog should be trusted with a newborn, natural instincts can kick in with a bite or a grab before you know it. He said slow, guarded socialization and introduction is needed. Being with the baby should be a positive event for the dog.

On a happier note:
Smarty adores our beautiful little granddaughter, Bailey who is 2. From the time she was born Smarty could not take her eyes off her, but she has never touched Bailey. Bailey has to initiate the physical contact. Smarty was never alone or unsupervised with Bailey until she was around a year old when Smarty started to sneak off and watch her sleep. Bailey is a visitor in our home, so keeping a very close eye on the situations was never hard.

Little Galen buries all her bones to save them. The only thing Smarty covers up is when Galen pees on a puppy pad she pushes the edges of the pad until it is covered. Not sure if this helps with your question.


----------



## Luciledodd

Rosie trys to bury a mishap--poo so I won't find it and food that she doesn't want. I would be ever so careful with the baby also. I have had a lot of dogs and a lot of babies but never allowed any dog close to any newborn. Just an old woman's advice.


----------



## clare

When our oldest son was a baby[he is now 32]my parents dog a cocker spaniel,would bury his clothing if it was left about!As the others have said be very careful with your new baby and your dear little Hav,I too have had many children and dogs and as much as We love our dogs, you should never leave them for a minute with a new born.Sorry to sound like a bossy old bag!Good luck,with baby and Caya.:hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Congrats on your new baby!

I don't think I'd have the baby and the dog on the bed at the same time, just a worry. A little bit of milk, spit up, or even the smell of the baby's diaper could be enough to make the dog overexcited.


----------



## nancyf

Aw, a new baby! How wonderful! Reading the posts reminded me of when we went to pick out what puppy we wanted from a new litter (3 years ago already!). Our breeder let the puppies out from the pen that was in the kitchen and the mama dog was there. She went to get another dog to show us but she had to make sure the daddy dog wasn't released. It was something to do with puppies and male dogs. There is that animal instinct.

I've noticed how Bella & Dani look at the TV when they hear a baby cry--especially since we had surround sound put in! They hear everything now and they look at the baby cry like it's some sort of animal they would stalk in the wild!

I would also add my 2 cents and say that a baby shouldn't be around/alone with the dog. Our dogs are loving and adorable but they are animals with animal thought patterns and habits. 

Your lovely baby and Hav will enjoy many years of happiness together. Make sure you post pictures!


----------



## pjewel

Congratulations on the baby. I'm sure there's a lot of confusion for the puppy with the new baby. I've had my dogs around my own baby and many others through the years. However, when the baby is that small, I would never leave them alone together, even for a moment. The chances are nothing would happen, but it's not worth that one possibility.

This is an adjustment period for you all. It will iron itself out. Just give it a little time. What an exciting time in your world.


----------



## Lilly'sMom

Congratulations on your baby!!! Any pictures?


----------



## Eva

Not sure how to help you on this one but congratulations on the new baby!


----------



## Julie

Congrats on your new baby!:baby:
I would suggest you set rules and boundaries for your havanese. The dog should respect the baby no differently then it should respect you. It may seem harsh at first (for the dog) but it will not harm your dog at all to know that while you love her...she needs to respect the baby and the position of the baby within your family. I would never allow your havanese by your baby alone or even while the baby is laying on the bed with you. If you want your havanese to have bed prevlidges then you need to set a boundary. "You must stay at the foot of the bed" etc.


----------



## davetgabby

Hi Gayle, congrats on the new baby. You will hav your hands full now. I would strongly recommend reading about this sort of thing . A good friend of mine has this site and organization that has spread aroung the world. It is a must read for parents and children who have dogs. Best site about dogs and children there is. Highly endorsed by Jean Donalson and other professionals. Here's the link http://www.doggonesafe.com/ And here is a good article by Jean herself. http://www.dogsincanada.com/preparing-your-dog-for-the-new-baby


----------



## Gabby

Thank you for the links. They have great information there. I do want to reassure everyone that I don't leave Caya alone with the baby ever. Even though I trust her completely, I won't ever leave the baby within her reach. I wish I had started some better training with her and the baby when I first brought the baby home, but I was so tired. It has been over 3 months and we are all adjusted now. Of course, I will continue training with Caya, and, the baby will train Caya too when she is old enough


----------

